# Mossy Frog Amplexus



## cactusnicola (May 1, 2010)

Hi

I've got a group of 3 adult Mossies and there's been a lot of calling recently, but I'd assumed they were all males (they usually are).

However, got down this morning and 2 of them (including the one making most of the noise) are locked together floating around the tank.

I'd usually be really excited, but they're face to face and I was wondering if I should leave them or try to split them up?

Can't seem to find anything useful on the net...

Cheers
Cactusnicola


----------



## colinm (Sep 20, 2008)

They probably are two males getting excited.Have they both got nuptal pads? If so they are males.
I would gently try to separate them as their is a risk of one of them drowning.Usually they will separate naturally.


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Might be worth PMing Saedcantas- she has a lot of knowledge on their breeding behaviour.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77 (Dec 3, 2009)

When I had a pair of males they would do this everyday and occasionly I would try and separate, because the one on the bottom would be struggling.


----------



## cactusnicola (May 1, 2010)

*mossy From Amplexus*

Have split them now with some difficulty I might add, they were really hanging on. Both seem fine now, though only 1 has nuptial pads and has immediately started calling!


----------



## Tehanu (Nov 12, 2006)

colinm said:


> They probably are two males getting excited.Have they both got nuptal pads? If so they are males.
> I would gently try to separate them as their is a risk of one of them drowning.Usually they will separate naturally.


Totally agree with this 

I have experienced a male being drowned in a group of 4.2 that were breeding. Also males just constantly in amplexus with one another (occaisionally in trios!).

Females have significant pads where the males nuptial is in mossy frogs, they are not always easy to distinguish.

Female;









Male;


----------



## earthtiger (Oct 16, 2011)

Hi,



Saedcantas said:


> Females have significant pads where the males nuptial is in mossy frogs, they are not always easy to distinguish.


does this also apply for Theloderma bicolor? I have a group of 3 T. bicolor in one tank. Short after I got them, it started to call out of the tank. I don't know who of the three is calling. I rarely see them and never saw one calling. Sometimes it seems, that two might call.

Anyhow, two of the three are almost 4 cm, one is round about 4,5 cm. Here is a photo of the largest one + one of the smaller ones >>click here<< and photo of the front pads of the larger one >>click here<<. Are these prominent pads or nuptal pads?

all the best,
Martin


----------



## Tehanu (Nov 12, 2006)

Hi Martin,

I've never kept T. bicolor so I wouldn't like to assume 

Taking pics of the forefeet of all three so we can compare will certainly be able to establish the sex ratio.

How old are they? The largest one seems like a female to me, no suggestion of nuptial pads there at all.


----------



## colinm (Sep 20, 2008)

earthtiger said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> does this also apply for Theloderma bicolor? I have a group of 3 T. bicolor in one tank. Short after I got them, it started to call out of the tank. I don't know who of the three is calling. I rarely see them and never saw one calling. Sometimes it seems, that two might call.
> ...


Did you ever sex the bicolour Martin?


----------



## earthtiger (Oct 16, 2011)

If that what I see are really nuptial pads, I have ten Theloderma bicolor males and no female. =:-(

...anyone who can offer me a female?


----------



## colinm (Sep 20, 2008)

I have four but I cannot sex them,Theloderma are difficult to sex.


----------

